# Cyprexx



## SethNKC

We worked for Cyprexx through another company as main contacts for 3 1/2 years. Everyone at cyprexx knew us, did excellent work & received 5-12 preservations & 80 Lawns throughout this past year. The year before we had 180 lawns & about 2-3 preservations a week. We split ways with the company we were with, and decided to go on our own. My husband applied for Cyprexx, Could not pass the background check over a felony charge that was 10+ years old (For a bad check). So we spoke with a gentlemen named Andrew in the legal department of Cyprexx, he explained that with the contract they have with fannie mae that they will not hire anyone with a past felony charge period, He did state that we could change ownership to me if i could pass the background check. Which we did, because they only do a background check on the owner of the company. So, i contacted Giovannie in regards to signing up and i received this email back. 

"Good Morning,
Per previous conversations, we are unable to consider you as a Vendor at this time due to the failed background check by " My Husband" .
Cordially,
Giovannie E.

I replied with 

Giovannie,
Per our conversation with Andrew, He said it was alright to change the ownership of the company & Sign up under my business name. I dont understand how come i can not have a contract with your company when i have no prior criminal history & the company being in my name im held reliable for everything. 
Thanks 

I then received This response.

"
Good Afternoon
I have spoken with management regarding your application. In order to proceed with your application you will have to be signed up by a property coordinator. Our coordinators will be able to sign you up as work becomes available in your area. Your application is in our system under AP: .XXXX once you are signed up you will then have to provide a signed, notarized statement that "my Husband" will not be involved with the company in any way; that he will not be performing any services on our behalf and that under no circumstances will he ever be on a property in Cyprexx Services LLC inventory.
Cordially,
Giovannie E.

Then i responded with this. 

Good Afternoon Giovanne,

Just an update: After receiving the first email explaining to me that you will not be able to consider me as a vendor due to "My husband" failing a back ground check. Then getting a email following that after i complained about myself not having a prior criminal history ,you then stating that i could be considered but i will have to be signed up with a property Coordinator when there's a need in my area. I know there is work available in my area because i know you are hiring & i still 5 days later have never received any packet of paperwork to fill out or anything ect. Then also the email stating i have to sign a letter and have it notarized stating "my husband" will not be on any of your properties or involved in my business at all. I have came to the conclusion that i feel i am not being given the equal opportunity i should be given due to a failed back ground check by someone who is employed by me & also no where in your paperwork does it say employees have to pass a background check as well,( If you guys were to change this and add it as part of the contract you would lose atleast 50% of your venders nationwide due to the individuals in this line of work). Only that Business Owners have to under go a back ground check. I appreciate you taking the time to correspond with me but i will be contacting a lawyer in regards to this because Cyprexx Services is not giving me the appropriate chance in employment as i believe i deserve. 
Thank you for your time!

I think this is totally wrong, there is nothing in their contract stating an employee has to pass a background check & that in this line of work if employers would have to require background checks from our employees, i believe cyprexx would lose 50% of their vendors nationwide.

Im venting my frustrations out about cyprexx, You know the company we were running mad over 250,000 last year with Cyprexx. 

By the way, i never got a response after that last email. 
Sorry for such a long post.

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## warranpiece

FNMA is sensative to felonys. They don't care about you, only their contract with Fannie Mae. The onboarders probably do not really know what they need and don't need in specific areas. 

The bottom line is I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## ontimepres

There is a shift in this direction with several of the larger companies ... Safeguard recently released a memo about this. I interpreted it to mean our subs, crews and employees will soon have to pass a background check and that vendors will have to provide this information to Safeguard.


----------



## PropPresPro

So let me get this straight. . .

You tried to "loophole" your way past a companies requirement that "no felons are allowed", and they caught you, so you then threatened to sue? :icon_rolleyes:

Go get 'em tiger! After all, you're ENTITLED!


----------



## SethNKC

Well, this is going to cause many problems for lots of vendors. As ive noticed in the last four years, Ive had better luck hiring people with backgrounds. They actually show up for work everyday and work hard without any issues. The ones without a background show up for a couple days, complain about the work and then quit. Have you noticed any of this in hiring any of your employees?


----------



## SethNKC

Thats not correct. I was told i could be hired, i have no background. I just dont understand why i cant have my husband on any jobs when i have Workers Comp, Million dollar GL insurance & im held responsible for those who i let on the jobs.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance

It isnt Cyprexx singling you out or as much as it is them protecting themselves from losing a Fannie Mae Contract over 1 small business. They have to abide by the rules and regulations, Giovanni is a really cool guy ive delt with him numerous times, trying to Loophole your way in with them probably isnt the best way and i can guarantee that they have a lot of lawyers on retainer to where this wouldnt make it any further than it is right now. That is my take on this....


----------



## REO2Rentals

*Trident IV acquired its interest in Cyprexx from the company’s founders in March 2008*

Stone Point Capital is a private equity firm that makes investments in businesses within the global financial services industry.

http://www.stonepoint.com/investments-trident-iv.php


----------



## ADP LLC

PropPresPro said:


> So let me get this straight. . .
> 
> You tried to "loophole" your way past a companies requirement that "no felons are allowed", and they caught you, so you then threatened to sue? :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Go get 'em tiger! After all, you're ENTITLED!


Laughing so hard!!! America.


----------



## Buster9121

The way I look at is if you made 250,000 last year with cyprexx I can guarentee you were working 18 hour days because there pay is rock bottom so you are better off going to another company or 2 and making that working 10 hours a day


----------



## Dnmceo17

Just I thought if the felony is that old why not take 75.00bucks and get it expunged like I had to do with some of my workers and they will never see the charge? It takes about 6-8 weeks you can pay more for faster service
Good Luck 2 you
Dnmceo


----------



## 68W30

ontimepres said:


> There is a shift in this direction with several of the larger companies ... Safeguard recently released a memo about this. I interpreted it to mean our subs, crews and employees will soon have to pass a background check and that vendors will have to provide this information to Safeguard.


safeguard can pay for the BR checks and ill be sure to send out at least 15 a day


----------



## SethNKC

Wasn't trying to loophole anyone.. Just was doing what i was told i could do from Cyprexx's own legal department. If they didnt want to deal with me in the first place then they should have said so.


----------



## GTX63

SethNKC said:


> ... because *I know there is work available in my* *area as i know you are hiring* & i still 5 days later have never received any packet of paperwork to fill out or anything ect... I have came to the conclusion that *i feel i am not being given the equal opportunity* *i* *should be given* due to a failed back ground check by someone who is employed by me & also no where in your paperwork does it say employees have to pass a background check as well...* i will be contacting a lawyer* in regards to this because *Cyprexx Services is not giving me the* *appropriate chance* in employment as *i believe i deserve*.
> 
> Whats your thoughts?


Copied some of your OP. Here are my thoughts.

*It is their company and their rules.

*As an independent contractor, all they owe you is what you have invoiced them for, nothing more.

*Your references to "Equal Opportunity" "Appropriate chance" and "lawyer" lead me to believe you feel there is discrimination ocurring of some sort. You admit you have altered your company ownership into a minority status for the express purpose of gaining a foot in the door for work. As a white middle aged male (me), it seems you now have an advantage over me based soley on gender; as such I would agree to the discrimination.

*If you had contracted with me for 3+ years, and a client informed me I could no longer use felons on his job sites, I'd tell you to go handle the matter and come back to me when your record is cleared, and I'd use you on other jobs if I could. Otherwise, my business is mine to run as I choose, and manipulating the system and using veiled threats would only reinforcement the reasons for my decisions.

*Regardless of what you may have been told, I think you know what is right/ethical from what is wrong.


----------



## STARBABY

Buster9121 said:


> The way I look at is if you made 250,000 last year with cyprexx I can guarentee you were working 18 hour days because there pay is rock bottom so you are better off going to another company or 2 and making that working 10 hours a day


 
total agree with you there! They have paid $18 a cyd as long as I can remember!


----------



## warranpiece

Just a side point, the background check thing is coming directly from the banks. A few horror stories about sexual predators, rape, and theft of personals make it to the paper.....and the banks stock slides a couple of percentage points. 

So the executives consider this the new normal as far as what their requirements are. of course nobody thinks or cares about your workers comp audit and who the auditer decides is an employee vs sub, because they won't be paying for it.

Its hilarious to me that the requirements continue to evolve and become more strict.......in things that don't matter nearly as much as having only qualified licenced people in the field at these assets. But its all to save a buck.

Make no mistake, they are looking for the priciples, then the subs, and one more level down for background checks, as well as all office personel. The next step (I am not kidding and have heard this directly), is to have phones ID'd and tagged to a person registered to be allowed on the property. 

I kid you not.


----------



## Gypsos

I would agree with the earlier post about getting the record cleared so there would be a clean background check on your husband.

Also, by threatening them you will most likely be be blacklisted and even if you get your record cleaned up they will not hire you.


----------



## Gypsos

Where are you located?


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance

This is the problem at hand, ok all of these companies want the work done for pricing that most reputible companies that are very qualified and are willing to make these homes right and get these jobs done the way they need to be will not work for this pricing so then you start going down the totem pole you get decent contractors then they realize pricing is very weak and is barely making any money then you get the hacks that try to make their photos appear to look good until there is a QC inspect done and corners are cut and things go wrong with the properties. And then you get the craigslist ad guys that see the job description that cant get work or really maintain a company long term but they give it a shot and say why not. And this is why you get these articles about SG about people going to wrong houses and clearing out peopled equipment and personals and give the "honest working man" and the industry a bad name and makes all of us look like felons and theif's. So basically you get what you are paying for and i dont see it changing anytime soon these companies that have these low paying price matrixs' and price lists are taking advantage of the regional economy's and areas where they know they will find someone to do it for a while.


----------



## SethNKC

For the guy who said we had to work 18 hour days. We worked 6 days a week 12 hour days, for the last two years. For the year of 2011 we handled 180 and for 2012 we did more preservations than lawns & it was 400 flat rate & 20.00 per ever cubic yard there after. The reason i was wanting to get on with cyprexx is because we know the work is always there. However we have moved on to other companies, we were just posting this to vent our frustrations and see if any one else was going through anything like this with other companies.

Also, I have looked into getting my record Expunged or Parted & Both lawyers ive talked to have told me that you cant do that in Missouri?


----------



## 68W30

okay they want a CEOs from a fortune 500 background and then pay mail room clerks rates. one company wants make model vin of vehicles used in the field, another wants to download apps to our smart phones to locate and track our movements , now instead of 4 pre 2 during and 4 after pics for lawns @ 50 per we have an outside " janitorial " we have to move debris up to X CUYDS on a lawn cut report all utilities roof and color of neighbors underwear on the line and it goes on and on


----------

